# Возможна ли сильная боль в ноге при протрузии?



## Анна 34 (24 Апр 2021)

Здравствуйте, мне 34 года, вес 61 кг, рост 168 см. 3,5 года назад после подъема тяжестей начались сильные боли от поясницы в ноги (сзади), то в правую то в левую, спать даже не могла от боли. Ходила к костоправам местным - бабушкам, дедушкам, шаманам и т. д. Ходила, т. к. до этого один раз помогло, по молодости, лет в 25 (тоже после тяжести болела поясница, отдавая в ягодицы, тетенька на дому меня покрутила, похрустела и всё прошло) А на тот момент уже 30 и  двое детей на руках - пол года и 2,5 , и ничего уже не помогало. Было только хуже.

Была у двух неврологов в поликлинике, одна посмеялась и сказала рано тебе ещё на спину жаловаться, оправила домой делать ЛФК, я с рвением начала делать, стало ещё больше болеть. 
У другого была позже, в следующее обострение, сделали мрт, показало протрузию и остеохондроз, пропила таблетки, уколы делала. Помогло на пару месяцев. Так и живу от обострения до обострения, если это можно жизнью назвать, всё время в страхе... мечтала о детях, а теперь толком не могу выполнять даже простые материнские обязанности. После долгого хождения, стояния или сидения спина ноет, не сильно, но напоминает о себе. 
Уважаемые специалисты, очень вас прошу, подскажите могут ли быть такие адские боли при протрузии и что мне лечить, чтобы устранить причину?

Год назад была в частной клинике, сделали мрт и курс мануальной терапии, после чего плавала пол года, 2 раза в неделю- кроль, брасс. Сильных обострений не было почти год, ныло по мелочи, но я и живу на 30 % от нормальной жизни, все время на чеку) 
Заключение мрт и фото приложу.



Заключение почему-то  не прикрепляется, выдаёт, что файл слишком большой для обработки сервером. 
Забыла написать, что сейчас период обострения, боли сильные, временами очень, от поясницы до задней стороны колена, слева. 
Пью сирдалуд, сестра с Турции прислала, помогает, но ненадолго.

Есть ещё другое мрт, более свежее (делалось около года назад), но оно на диске, если надо, попробую добавить.


----------



## La murr (25 Апр 2021)

@Анна 34, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Анна 34 (25 Апр 2021)

Добрый день, спасибо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Апр 2021)

Анна 34 написал(а):


> Здравствуйте, мне 34 года, вес 61 кг, рост 168 см. 3,5 года назад после подъема тяжестей начались сильные боли от поясницы в ноги (сзади), то в правую то в левую, спать даже не могла от боли. Ходила к костоправам местным - бабушкам, дедушкам, шаманам и т. д. Ходила, т. к. до этого один раз помогло, по молодости, лет в 25 (тоже после тяжести болела поясница, отдавая в ягодицы, тетенька на дому меня покрутила, похрустела и всё прошло) А на тот момент уже 30 и  двое детей на руках - пол года и 2,5 , и ничего уже не помогало. Было только хуже.
> 
> Была у двух неврологов в поликлинике, одна посмеялась и сказала рано тебе ещё на спину жаловаться, оправила домой делать ЛФК, я с рвением начала делать, стало ещё больше болеть.
> У другого была позже, в следующее обострение, сделали мрт, показало протрузию и остеохондроз, пропила таблетки, уколы делала. Помогло на пару месяцев. Так и живу от обострения до обострения, если это можно жизнью назвать, всё время в страхе... мечтала о детях, а теперь толком не могу выполнять даже простые материнские обязанности. После долгого хождения, стояния или сидения спина ноет, не сильно, но напоминает о себе.


То есть терпимо, но иногда обострения. Как часто обострения и от чего?


Анна 34 написал(а):


> Уважаемые специалисты, очень вас прошу, подскажите могут ли быть такие адские боли при протрузии и что мне лечить, чтобы устранить причину?


А пока непонятно, где причина. Что в анализах: СОЭ, СРБ?


Анна 34 написал(а):


> Год назад была в частной клинике, сделали мрт и курс мануальной терапии, после чего плавала пол года, 2 раза в неделю- кроль, брасс. Сильных обострений не было почти год, ныло по мелочи, но я и живу на 30 % от нормальной жизни, все время на чеку)


Почему не пошли снова и бросили заниматься?


Анна 34 написал(а):


> Заключение мрт и фото приложу.


2 года уже МРТ, можно сделать контроль.


Анна 34 написал(а):


> Заключение почему-то  не прикрепляется, выдаёт, что файл слишком большой для обработки сервером.
> Забыла написать, что сейчас период обострения, боли сильные, временами очень, от поясницы до задней стороны колена, слева.
> Пью сирдалуд, сестра с Турции прислала, помогает, но ненадолго.


Сирдалуд есть в любой аптеке.
А почему не принимаете НПВП и другие методики?


Анна 34 написал(а):


> Есть ещё другое мрт, более свежее (делалось около года назад), но оно на диске, если надо, попробую добавить.


Надо.


----------



## Анна 34 (25 Апр 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо, что откликнулись🙏 Очень ценю ваше драгоценное внимание. Да, терпимо, если нет обострений. Обострения бывают иногда после гриппа, либо от перенагрузки, хотя стараюсь вообще не поднимать ничего тяжелого. Один раз покаталась на лыжах, поймала обострение, кажется ещё от нервного напряжения бывает... в общем четкой закономерности не могу выявить. Раньше были чаще, каждый месяц, два и постепенно интервалы больше стали. Но я и образ жизни кардинально поменяла, от прежней активности осталось  процентов 30. Сейчас раз в пол года примерно. Иногда реже. Но хочется вернуться к активному образу жизни и понять причину боли, чтобы знать что можно делать, чего нельзя категорически, а что обязательно нужно.
Анализы СОЭ и СРБ мне не назначали, если надо могу сделать.
Не пошла повторно, т. к. пандемия началась сидели на самоизоляции. Да и нет особо доверия, диагноз не поставили, ничего толком не объяснили, сказал, что протрузию уберём, а я так поняла, сидя на медхаузе, что это невозможно. Да и не может, наверно, такая протрузия быть причиной такой боли.
Иногда принимаю Найз или диклофенак.
Диск с последним мрт попробую сейчас прикрепить.

@La murr, уважаемый админ, подскажите пожалуйста, как добавить диск с мрт?


----------



## La murr (25 Апр 2021)

@Анна 34, при загрузке снимков с диска попробуйте воспользоваться этими рекомендациями, пожалуйста -
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/23773/post-406438


----------



## Анна 34 (25 Апр 2021)

Спасибо, получилось.





Есть ещё на диске снимки, таза кажется,  не стала всё выгружать, если нужно, выложу.


----------



## AIR (25 Апр 2021)

Анна 34 написал(а):


> Была у двух неврологов в поликлинике, одна посмеялась и сказала рано тебе ещё на спину жаловаться, оправила домой делать ЛФК, я с рвением начала делать, стало ещё больше болеть


Такое бывает при определённой конституции с соответствующей осанкой.  Смотреть надо общий вид.


----------



## ~Наталья~ (25 Апр 2021)

@Анна 34, если спина ноет при стоянии, сидении, надо смотреть мышцы : эректоры, то есть разгибатели позвоночника (длиннейшая, подвздошно - реберная, остистая), квадратные мышцы поясницы, возможно, и подвздошно - поясничные мышцы
Вы в каком городе живете?


----------



## Анна 34 (25 Апр 2021)

@Larisa74, здравствуйте, спасибо за отклик. Ноет даже не спина, она меня особо и не беспокоит. Беспокоит больше таз и ноги, вся боль туда отдаёт. Причём бывает, не сильная, ноющая боль спереди и сбоку бедра. Но самая сильная, конечно, сзади по ноге и ягодице.
Живу в г. Черкесске. Ближайшие крупные города это Ставрополь, Кисловодск, Пятигорск.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Апр 2021)

Анна 34 написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, спасибо, что откликнулись🙏 Очень ценю ваше драгоценное внимание. Да, терпимо, если нет обострений. Обострения бывают иногда после гриппа, либо от перенагрузки, хотя стараюсь вообще не поднимать ничего тяжелого. Один раз покаталась на лыжах, поймала обострение, кажется ещё от нервного напряжения бывает... в общем четкой закономерности не могу выявить.


А почитайте про синдром беспокойных ног.


Анна 34 написал(а):


> Раньше были чаще, каждый месяц, два и постепенно интервалы больше стали. Но я и образ жизни кардинально поменяла, от прежней активности осталось  процентов 30. Сейчас раз в пол года примерно. Иногда реже. Но хочется вернуться к активному образу жизни и понять причину боли, чтобы знать что можно делать, чего нельзя категорически, а что обязательно нужно.
> Анализы СОЭ и СРБ мне не назначали, если надо могу сделать.


Надо.


Анна 34 написал(а):


> Не пошла повторно, т. к. пандемия началась сидели на самоизоляции. Да и нет особо доверия, диагноз не поставили, ничего толком не объяснили, сказал, что протрузию уберём, а я так поняла, сидя на медхаузе, что это невозможно. Да и не может, наверно, такая протрузия быть причиной такой боли.


Не может.


Анна 34 написал(а):


> Иногда принимаю Найз или диклофенак.


Хорошо помогают?


Анна 34 написал(а):


> Диск с последним мрт попробую сейчас прикрепить.


Поставили снимки. По ним - в космос.


----------



## Анна 34 (25 Апр 2021)

AIR написал(а):


> Такое бывает при определённой конституции с соответствующей осанкой.  Смотреть надо общий вид.


Спасибо. А как это сделать?



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Поставили снимки. По ним - в космос.


С удовольствием бы, в невесомости, наверно, ничего не болит) Я всё таки замечала иногда закономерность, если долго на ногах, начинает ныть - ложишься, проходит. Но это не в период обострения, там уже ни лёжа ни стоя никак не проходит, только таблетками спасаюсь.
Хорошо, почитаю. Анализы тоже сдам на днях.
Найз/ диклофенак помогают, с ними быстрее проходит обострение.
Интересно, в чём же дело, тогда, если не в протрузии...

В машине, если приходится ехать, когда обострение, начинает ныть нога, я на руках приподнимаюсь чуть и так еду, становится легче. Как будто нерв где-то зажат, а так я его освобождаю. Я на 99 % уверенна, что это нерв болит, если можно так сказать. Т. к. мышечную боль я знаю, и это совсем другое. Мышечную я переношу вполне нормально, раньше было иногда после занятий фитнесом. И вообще болевой порог не самый низкий. А тут ещё и общее состояние меняется, нервозность появляется, становлюсь очень раздражительной, подавленной всё вокруг видится в чёрных красках.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Апр 2021)

Анна 34 написал(а):


> Интересно, в чём же дело, тогда, если не в протрузии...


И все же это мышцы, суставы и мелкие нервы.


----------



## AIR (26 Апр 2021)

Когда имеется привычка немного сутулиться,  то для поддержки равновесия рефлекторно отклоняются назад. Это увеличивает нагрузку на пояснично крестцовый переход. А если пологое расположение крестца,  то нагрузка становится ещё больше. Укорачиваются мышцы на нижнепоясничном уровне, как бы стягивая позвонки на уровне L3-L4-L5 -S1  (типа как тетива у лука)..  Кроме того, из-за ригидности поясничных мышц, увеличивается нагрузка на мышцы таза. 
Но и это не все.. Приходится также немного сгибать ноги в тазобедренных суставах.  Укорачиваются подвздошные мышцы..
Перегружаются средние ягодичные и грушевидные мышцы, могут немного укорачиваться и мышцы по задней поверхности бедра ( сначала ближе к тазу и колену).
Так как из-за школьной привычки сидеть,  напрягаются больше квадратная мышца поясницы справа и пояснично-подвздошная слева, то нагрузка на мышцы таза и ног не симметричная,  больше слева..
Если внимательно и вдумчиво прочитать написанное, то станут понятны и объяснимы все симптомы.. Хотя, с картинками, стало бы ещё понятнее..🙂🧐


----------



## ~Наталья~ (26 Апр 2021)

@AIR, Андрей Иосифович, наверное, кроме работы с мышцами, необходимо еще самому пациенту следить за своей позой во время стояния?
Если правильно выражусь, думаю, надо слегка подкручивать таз, как бы кифозя поясничный лордоз?
Пыталась выразить свои соображения)
У меня в комплексе упражнений, который делаю ежедневно, есть упражнение, где прижимаю поясничный отдел к полу (вернее, к коврику для йоги)
Точнее сказать, такое упражнение :
Лежу на спине, ноги согнуты в тбс и коленях, стопы на коврике, поясничный отдел прижимаю к коврику, при этом крестец перекатывается по полу
Лобковый симфиз тянется к потолку, когда поясница прижата к полу
И дальше - лобок вертикально вниз идет, когда поясница отрывается от пола
Легла, делаю прям сейчас, и описала своими словами, как делаю


----------



## AIR (26 Апр 2021)

Larisa74 написал(а):


> , наверное, кроме работы с мышцами, необходимо еще самому пациенту следить за своей позой во время стояния?
> Если правильно выражусь, думаю, надо слегка подкручивать таз, как бы кифозя поясничный лордоз?
> Пыталась выразить свои соображения)


Несимметрично напряжённые мышцы смещают, сдавливают, скручивают.  Если вы пытаясь это компенсировать,  напрягаете другие мышцы , то получается уже системное напряжение,  в большем количестве и объёме..  То есть в итоге скорее хужее чем лучшее..


Larisa74 написал(а):


> Точнее сказать, такое упражнение :


Можно  и лёжа на спине подтягивать под колени согнутые ноги к груди и немного аниз,  в строго определённом направлении , чтобы чувствовать натяжение на уровне L4-L5-S1..  есть и другие упражнения.. 
Но, лучше всего работать акцентированно и с конкретными мышцами.. имеется ввиду упражнениями..


----------



## Анна 34 (26 Апр 2021)

@AIR, спасибо за развёрнутый ответ🙏 Раз 10 перечитала) Да, есть у меня такое, даже кто-то давно говорил, что хожу откинувшись спиной назад. Что же делать в таком случае?


----------



## AIR (26 Апр 2021)

Анна 34 написал(а):


> Что же делать в таком случае?


Локальные,  акцентированные упражнения на конкретные напряжённые, укороченные и застойные мышцы. Параллельно общие упражнения по типу цигун для улучшения осанки, статики..


----------



## ~Наталья~ (26 Апр 2021)

AIR написал(а):


> Несимметрично напряжённые мышцы смещают, сдавливают, скручивают.  Если вы пытаясь это компенсировать,  напрягаете другие мышцы , то получается уже системное напряжение,  в большем количестве и объёме..  То есть в итоге скорее хужее чем лучшее..
> 
> Можно  и лёжа на спине подтягивать под колени согнутые ноги к груди и немного аниз,  в строго определённом направлении , чтобы чувствовать натяжение на уровне L4-L5-S1..  есть и другие упражнения..
> Но, лучше всего работать акцентированно и с конкретными мышцами.. имеется ввиду упражнениями..


Спасибо, Андрей Иосифович!


----------



## Анна 34 (26 Апр 2021)

AIR написал(а):


> Локальные,  акцентированные упражнения на конкретные напряжённые, укороченные и застойные мышцы. Параллельно общие упражнения по типу цигун для улучшения осанки, статики..


Спасибо большое, буду искать. 


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А почитайте про синдром беспокойных ног.


Про синдром беспокойных ног почитала, у меня всё таки эпицентр боли в ягодице, и в бедро по задней стороне отдаёт. Болит с интервалами, как бы стреляет.


----------



## Анна 34 (26 Апр 2021)

AIR написал(а):


> Локальные,  акцентированные упражнения на конкретные напряжённые, укороченные и застойные мышцы. Параллельно общие упражнения по типу цигун для улучшения осанки, статики..


И ещё вопрос насчёт бассейна. В моём случае можно ли плавать? Кроль/брасс. Одно время ходила 2 раза в неделю, сильных обострений кстати, не было в это время, но по мелочи всё равно ныло, дискомфорт небольшой был.


----------



## AIR (26 Апр 2021)

Анна 34 написал(а):


> И ещё вопрос насчёт бассейна. В моём случае можно ли плавать? Кроль/брасс. Одно время ходила 2 раза в неделю, сильных обострений кстати, не было в это время, но по мелочи всё равно ныло, дискомфорт небольшой был.


Заочно можно только порекомендовать смотреть индивидуально. Дело в том, что синхронно работая квадратная мышца поясницы справа и пояснично-подвздошная слева слегка скручивают позвоночник-таз.. У кого это скручивание сильнее, плавание может ухудшить, а у кого меньше,  может даже и улучшить.  Поэтому все по чуть-чуть,  постепенно,  плавно и с обязательной оценкой самочувствия.


----------



## Анна 34 (26 Апр 2021)

А в каком городе вы принимаете?


----------



## AIR (26 Апр 2021)

Анна 34 написал(а):


> А в каком городе вы принимаете?


Немножко в Москве,  немного на даче..


----------



## Анна 34 (27 Апр 2021)

🙂К сожалению в Москву не могу приехать. Может есть какие-то специалисты у нас на юге - Ставрополь, Пятигорск, Кисловодск?


----------



## ЕленаВя (18 Сен 2021)

@Анна 34, как Вы себя чувствуете? у меня очень  всё похоже.


----------

